# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  تعليم الانجليزية رابط واحد وألف شاشة (يرجي التثبيت)

## بالزيالتون

تعليم الانجليزية رابط واحد وألف شاشة 

لكل من يرفع هذا العلم (our flag is here)



تعليم الانجليزية ممتع ولكن الاستمرار هو الصعب لقد عانينا منة كثيرا الي أن ظهر هذا اللينك والذي يحتوي علي شالشات بث مسجلة ورتبة بأحجامها المختلفة للمساعدة علي بداية التعليم للمبتدئين ولا ننسي المتمرسين بالفعل انهم يبحثون عن التويفول بالفعل موجود انه رابط مجمع 

الرابـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط 


تعـــــــــــــــــليم الانجليزية


نتمني الاستفادة للباحثين عن المعلومة

----------


## ebn majhol

thank u so much

----------


## غير مسجل

manay thanks

----------


## غير مسجل

MANY THANKS

----------

